# Amish Mafia



## 007 (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone else seen this abortion of a reality show? AMISH MAFIA? Give me a break. I know some true Amish here in SW Wisconsin. I have a friend that married a Mennonite. I've heard from those people that they find this show to be HIGHLY offensive, and find it extremely hard to believe.

What will TV try and bastardize next?


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Jan 1, 2013)

When I first saw the commercials for the show, I honestly thought it was a joke, like the old Weird Al Yankovic song about the Amish.

I watched it once, and even though I am not Amish, I still found it offensive.


----------



## Politico (Jan 2, 2013)

Hard to believe?


----------



## 007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Politico said:


> Hard to believe?



Yeah, hard to believe... the little Amish Mafia mob boss has a desk in a barn as his office? And the other one goes around fighting in match fights while his little mob boss fixes the fight, and he's shooting holes in car windows with a shot gun? Cold day in HELL any REAL Amish acts like that. They're no more Amish than obama is.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 2, 2013)

If ya notice in the intro, ya see nothing but guns, and references to so called "conservative" values.

What a piece of shit show.


----------



## waltky (Jan 2, 2013)

Reminds me of the old joke...

... what goes clop, clop, bang...

... clop, clop, bang...

... clop, clop, bang?

An Amish drive-by shooting.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 2, 2013)

007 said:


> Anyone else seen this abortion of a reality show? AMISH MAFIA? Give me a break. I know some true Amish here in SW Wisconsin. I have a friend that married a Mennonite. I've heard from those people that they find this show to be HIGHLY offensive, and find it extremely hard to believe.
> 
> What will TV try and bastardize next?



I saw the commercials for the show and said I just have to check this out.  so I watched two episodes.  What a joke. but it shows you how far reality tv has slipped, even for reality tv


----------



## April (Jan 2, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else seen this abortion of a reality show? AMISH MAFIA? Give me a break. I know some true Amish here in SW Wisconsin. I have a friend that married a Mennonite. I've heard from those people that they find this show to be HIGHLY offensive, and find it extremely hard to believe.
> ...



Reality TV my ass...there's no such thing as "reality TV"...the so called reality tv shows are no more real than Peter Pan is. 
Those shows are more of a waste of space and time than any other bullshit that is aired.


----------



## cereal_killer (Jan 2, 2013)

It's based off of stories in the Amish communities. It's not real/reality television. Read the vanity cards after the show 

In general though, reality shows are scripted. I have 3 friends who work in that industry (2 producer/writer's, 1 casting) so I get the low down on all that nonsense.


----------



## RoadVirus (Jan 2, 2013)

Sopranos...Amish Style!

Seriously though...i gotta agree with 007. What gunk-filled barrel did they scrape this from? The same barrel as "Honey Boo Boo" (or as i like to call her "Runny Poo Poo") and "Toddlers & Tiaras"?


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Jan 3, 2013)

If you read the "disclaimer" for "Operation Repo", it tells you that the episodes are "based on actual events", which means that the whole thing is scripted.

Now we have all of the auction "reality" shows coming into question since Dave Hester, formerly of "Storage Wars", has spilled the beans on how the storage units are planted with valuable items, etc., and even one of the female stars of the show (Brandi?) had plastic surgery paid for by the producers. What a shame. I really like the auction shows!

My FAVORITE "reality" show is "World's Dumbest". Nothing fake about the show at all. Actual video of people doing stupid things, and then a bunch of "D List" comedians and actors and writers making funny comments about the videos.  An honest and simple show, and funny.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOfZLb33uCg]"Weird" Al Yankovic - Amish Paradise - YouTube[/ame]


----------

